# Hunting traditions



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My hunting camp has a tradition that has been going on since I was old enough to hunt and that is a "biggest buck contest". Every hunter that wants in the contest, puts up $5 and it gets put on the board. There is only one winner, and that is the guy with the largest number at the end of the hunt. We count every point over 1 inch long, and then we add to that the distance of the widest point between the antlers. Most of us are meat hunters, so even a little old 2 point can win.

We also have another tradition that goes along with that, and that is, if you shoot and don't bring the animal back into camp, you have to put up another $1 to stay in the pot. Also, we have a thing we call the "Boobin Baby Board", and if you have shot and not brought the animal in, your name goes on the cardboard, for all to see. Here is a pic of last years muzz hunting end result of missed shots.[attachment=2:2293l6z8]BoobinBaby (1).JPG[/attachment:2293l6z8]

Here is a close up of what it says.[attachment=1:2293l6z8]BoobinBaby.JPG[/attachment:2293l6z8]

Somewhere near the pile of cash this little guys is hung up. Looks like it could be someones avatar.[attachment=2:2293l6z8]BoobinBaby (1).JPG[/attachment:2293l6z8]

We have another tradition as well, and that is when one of us brings in a buck they have to drink a "kill jug". This can be anything from a mini bottle or rot-gut, or a mini V-8 or even a soda. That tradition is usually held off until after supper in the evening. Lots of fun is had in our camp. OK, what's your stories?

Sorry about the mix up on the pictures....not my fault.


----------

